

Ask HN: TechCrunch for enterprise startups? - therealarmen

Anybody know of a good resource to read up on enterprise/b2b startups? All the tech blogs I've seen seem to focus on consumer internet companies.
======
tbgvi
GigaOM seems to cover enterprise/b2b startups more than other tech blogs.
You've probably run across it already, but if not then it's worth a look.

